# How long do Wine kits last?



## mk010101 (Feb 19, 2007)

I am just curious how long a wine kit will last before you absolutely MUST use it or it will not be worth it? I am not speaking of finished wine, but of the wine kits that come in a pouch in a box. Thanks.


----------



## cpfan (Feb 19, 2007)

It depends a bit on how the kit is stored. Also whites have a shorter shelf life than reds. Also I think some brands have a better shelf life than others.

Anyway kit shelf life 12 to 18 months from date of manufacture.

Steve


----------

